# X curve



## polysonolivier (Mar 12, 2013)

Is there any way to display an X-Curve on REW :help: ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Don’t know why anyone would want to do that (see related article in my signature), but it could be done by making a .txt house curve file.

http://www.roomeqwizard.com/help/help_en-GB/html/housecurve.html

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## polysonolivier (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Wayne,

Thank you for your response. The X-curve is useful when you need to calibrate Re-recording mixing stages or movies theaters. When I use a house curve, the result is not very accurate (cf attached files). I would love to read your link but I can't (not enough signatures on my account ... dont know what it is ...).

All the best,

olivier


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure you turn off the REW HF Fall and LF rise settings in the Target controls - set the slopes to 0 (they default to 1.8 dB/octave). You can change those defaults in the Equaliser preferences.


----------



## polysonolivier (Mar 12, 2013)

x1000 thanks John !


----------

